# It's not been a good week



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll try to keep this fairly short. I just need a place to vent a little as I've been feeling pretty upset the last few days and tonight things just got worse 

Vincent has been throwing his weight around recently and giving the other boys small injuries so I didnt think _too_ much of it when Sam's eye went porphy and looked like it had possibly been scratched(?) My first thought was to give a course of Baytril so it wouldn't get infected. This seemed to completely clear it up, then all of a sudden I get home from work at the end of last week and his eye was bulging out and looked awful!! :crying:

It seems that he has an abscess either in his mouth or just behind the eye. He's been going to the vet every 2 days for antibiotic injections as well as being on Baytril and Loxicom. There's no way to know if it was caused by a scratch which got infected or if it is just one of these things as I know rats get abscesses behind the eye and in the mouth/gum.

I feel incredibly guilty that I didn't just take him when it looked porphy!! :crying: He went from looking okay to looking like terrible in less than 12 hours. I've been really upset about the whole thing. I think he has lost the vision in the eye and he may have to lose the eye itself. It all came on very quickly and now he seems sorry for himself and wheezy. It's difficult to see.

So things have been sh**ty enough this week then 30 mins ago I was sitting with my girls and found a lump on Phoebe  I started crying cause I just feel it's all been building up for a few days.

I'm back at the vet tomorrow with Sam so will call and ask if they can take a look at Phoebe too.

What a crap week!!! Sorry for the moan everyone. Just needed to "talk" about it.


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

i hope he gets better


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

[HUGS] I know how you feel at the moment hun, please don't blame yourself tho porphrine happens and we don't all rush them to the vets because of it xxx

It seems to be the time for lumps and abscesses in the mouth/cheek area at the moment 

Anyway sending hugs your way and I hope things get better soon [HUGS] xx


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Bernie. I just can't help but feel guilty. Every time I look at his beautiful face I feel so sad. I can hear him just now all wheezy  

I'm beginning to think it is his gum/mouth and perhaps his breathing is obstructed as he's not eating with the same enthusiasm. It's not that he's lost his appetite, but more as if he can't swallow anything big, or remotely so.

I'll see what the vet says tomorrow and go from there.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

I'm facing the same thing with my Cheese, I have vet with him tomorrow too


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I'm facing the same thing with my Cheese, I have vet with him tomorrow too


Oh no  What's happened? Is it also the eye area? Or cheek?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

LynseyB said:


> Oh no  What's happened? Is it also the eye area? Or cheek?


He has a tumour in his cheek  He is around 30 months old but I know that operating won't necessarily help and I don't want his last few months to be in pain healing :crying:
So we are discussing options tomorrow  I also have his brother who has PT who is getting worse and meds don't seem to be helping him anymore :crying:

It all happens at once


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> He has a tumour in his cheek  He is around 30 months old but I know that operating won't necessarily help and I don't want his last few months to be in pain healing :crying:
> So we are discussing options tomorrow  I also have his brother who has PT who is getting worse and meds don't seem to be helping him anymore :crying:
> 
> It all happens at once


It certainly does. I'm so sorry  PT's are so horrid. I lost my heart rat to one last year. 
What time do you have the vet? I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.xx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

LynseyB said:


> It certainly does. I'm so sorry  PT's are so horrid. I lost my heart rat to one last year.
> What time do you have the vet? I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.xx


11.30 and thank you, I'll be thinking of you too xx


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> 11.30 and thank you, I'll be thinking of you too xx


What a horrible time you've had of it lately. Let me know what you decide for your boys.xx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

LynseyB said:


> What a horrible time you've had of it lately. Let me know what you decide for your boys.xx


I think I'm running on autopilot at the mo tbh, it hasn't really sunk in  I will let you know 
I hope your vet visit is ok too, keep me up dated xxx


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

It never rains but it pours! 
Will be thinking of you both tomorrow. Hope everything goes as well as can be expected x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear your having a rotten time at the moment.
Will be thinking of your and ratties x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so sorry to hear your having a hard time, dont blame yourself though, it sounds like even if you had gone straight to the vet with the eye they would have done the same as you

hope everything goes well for Vincent and Phoebe tomorrow, ill be thinking of you and them x


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone. I have such a soft spot for Sam (he's the rat in my avatar) as we have been through a lot together and he's a real character. 
He's otherwise very healthy so I just have to hope he'll pull through this.

Phoebe is also a very healthy girl and the lump is small and localised. Doesn't feel attached to anything so fingers crossed!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

A little update on Sam and Phoebe.....

The lump on Phoebe is still very small so we'll just keep an eye on it and if it grows over the coming weeks, we'll be having it removed.

Sam's eye isn't responding to the AB's so I've decided that he'll be going in tomorrow to be looked at under sedation.
If it's a tumour causing his eye to bulge, because of where it is, there's nothing they can do 
If it's an abscess behind the eye, they may well remove the eye and drain the abscess, but there's no guarantee he'd make it through this okay or that the abscess wouldn't come back 

I'm trying to come to terms with the fact I may lose my beautiful boy. The prognosis isn't good


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh hun sorry to hear about your special boy.
I hope it's just a small abcess that can be treated.
I don't know what to say 

Glad phoebe is ok and the lump remains small.

Let us know how your little man gets on at the vets.
Hugs to you xx


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Hope he gets better soon. Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks both of you. Your kind words mean a lot.

I was very upset last night as I know it doesn't look good for my Sammy.
We're doing everything we can though and with some luck he may recover from this.xxx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Sending hugs your way hun xxx


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Sending hugs your way hun xxx


Thanks Bernie. I'm sending some right back! How are your boys?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

LynseyB said:


> Thanks Bernie. I'm sending some right back! How are your boys?


Being spoilt


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Just to say I had to help my Beautiful Sam to the bridge yesterday. After investigation while he was sedated, the vet found he had what seemed to be an agressive tumour on his face and behind his eye. 
They called me while he was still under the anaesthetic and I decided not to wake him up. Considering how quickly it appeared and how much it was already affecting him, he would have been back very soon.

We was a lovely, sweet big lad who taught me so much. 

Run free at the bridge my darling boy. Mummy will miss you so much until we meet again.

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry hun.

RIP Sam, scamper free at the bridge xx


----------



## Whitehologram (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm sorry


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

sorry to hear this.
rest in peace big lad xx


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

RIP Sam, ((hugs)) to you LynseyB


----------

